# έωλος ή αίολος; έωλος



## nickel (Dec 17, 2009)

Επειδή έπεσε εδώ μια σκουντιά προς την κατεύθυνση της συζήτησης «έωλος ή αίολος;», θα σας παραπέμψω στις διαδικτυακές συζητήσεις και κυρίως θα καταθέσω την προσωπική μου άποψη και εμπειρία.

Τις πιο ενδιαφέρουσες απόψεις και συζητήσεις θα τις βρείτε στις παρακάτω διαδικτυακές σελίδες:
http://periglwssio.blogspot.com/2006/12/blog-post_23.html
http://neostipoukeitos.wordpress.com/2008/01/08/ελεοσ-πια-με-το-εωλοσ/
http://www.sarantakos.com/language/askoi.html
αλλά μπορείτε να αναζητήσετε αίολος + έωλος στο Google για να κάνετε λεπτομερέστερη έρευνα. Θεωρώ ότι περισσότερο αξίζουν οι 9 σελίδες στο βιβλίο _Γλώσσα μετ’ εμποδίων_ του Σαραντάκου, δηλαδή το κεφάλαιο με τον τίτλο _Οι ασκοί του εώλου_ (σελ. 162-170). Ωστόσο, δεν είναι σωστό να βγάλω εγώ στη φόρα / στο φόρουμ όλο αυτό τα υλικό· ας το κάνει ο ίδιος όταν αυτός το κρίνει σωστό —και να είστε βέβαιοι ότι θα είστε οι πρώτοι που θα το μάθετε…

Η άποψη του ΛΝΕΓ (και του ΕΛΝΕΓ) είναι ότι το αρχαίο επίθετο *αιόλος*, που σήμαινε (και) ευμετάβολος, άστατος, με ανέβασμα του τόνου υπό την επίδραση του ονόματος του θεού, δηλ. *αίολος*, είναι η λέξη που πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούμε για τη σημασία «αστήρικτος, αθεμελίωτος». Κακώς χρησιμοποιήθηκε και χρησιμοποιείται το *έωλος* με αυτή τη σημασία. Έτσι το ΛΝΕΓ δίνει λήμματα:
*έωλος, -ος, -ον* (αρχαιοπρ.) 1. (συνήθ. για τρόφιμα) που έχουν απομείνει από την προηγούμενη μέρα ΣΥΝ. μπαγιάτικος, μουχλιασμένος ANT. φρέσκος, νωπός· 2. εσφαλμ. γραφή αντί τού _αίολος_ (βλ.λ.). ΣΧΟΛΙΟ λ. αίολος. [ΕΤΥΜ. < αρχ. έωλος < εως «χάραμα, αυγή» + παραγ. επίθημα -λος].

*αίολος, -η, -ο* (λόγ.) αυτός που εύκολα μπορεί να ανατραπεί λογικά και κατά συνέπεια δεν είναι αξιόπιστος: _με αίολες υποσχέσεις και λόγια δεν λύνονται τα προβλήματα_ || _όλα τα επιχειρήματά του αποδείχθηκαν αίολα_· _δεν έπεισε κανέναν_ ΣΥΝ. αστήρικτος, αθεμελίωτος. [ΕΤΥΜ. < αρχ. αίόλος «ταχύς - ευμετάβλητος, άστατος», με επίδραση τού κύρ. ον. Αίολος ως προς τον αναβιβασμό τού τόνου στην προπαραλήγουσα: αἰόλος > αἴολος. Βλ. κ. Αιολείς].​
Σε πλαίσιο:
*αίολος ή έωλος;* Λείπει συνήθως από τα λεξικά —ή το συναντούμε να γράφεται εσφαλμένα και να συγχέεται με το _έωλος_— το συχνό σήμερα στη χρήση _αίολος_ με τη σημασία «αιωρούμενος, στον αέρα, ευμετάβλητος, ασταθής, αστήρικτος» (για λόγια, επιχειρήματα κ.τ.ό.). Πρόκειται για την αρχ. λ. _αἰόλος_, που χρησιμοποιούσαν οι αρχαίοι με την ίδια περίπου σημασία με τη σημερινή «αιωρούμενος, ευμετάβολος, ασταθής, αστήρικτος, κ.λπ.» (πβ. _αιόλ’ ανθρώπων κακά_ [Αισχύλος], _αιόλον έπος_ [Σόλων]), για να φτάσει μέχρι τη μεταφορική σημασία «απατηλός – ψεύτικος» σε σύνθετα όπως _αιολόμητις, αιολόβουλος_ και, στη σημασία «αβέβαιος», _αιολόστομος_. Ο τόνος τής λέξης στα Νέα Ελληνικά έχει αναβιβαστεί στην προπαραλήγουσα, προφανώς υπό την επίδραση τού ον. _Αίολος_, τού θεού των ανέμων, επίσης συνδεδεμένου με το ευμετάβολο τού καιρού. Διαφορετικό είναι το _έωλος_, επίσης αρχαίο (από το ἕως / ἠώς «αυγή, μέρα»), το οποίο σήμαινε τον «χθεσινό» και (για τρόφιμα) τον «μη νωπό, μη φρέσκο». Πρόκειται για λόγια λέξη που μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και σήμερα σε επίσημο, τυπικό, γραπτό λόγο αντί για το _μπαγιάτικος_ (< τουρκ. bayat) τής καθημερινής γλώσσας.​
Επιτρέψτε μου να επισημάνω δύο κείμενα που το 1997 δεν θα έγραφαν αυτό που γράφουν τώρα: επιστολή του «ναυτίλου» (που καταλαβαίνουν όσοι διαβάζουν την Ελευθεροτυπία ποιος συντάκτης της είναι) και, στο συνημμένο, το σχετικό με τα «αίολος και έωλος» σημείωμα από το βιβλίο _Τα γλωσσικά μας λάθη_ του Ηλία Β. Παπαγεωργίου (σελ. 78-80). Την επιστολή του «ναυτίλου» την «περιποιείται» ο Σαραντάκος στο βιβλίο του («έπεσε έξω εφ’ όλης της ύλης», όπως λέει) και δεν θέλω να επαναλάβω εδώ τα επιχειρήματά του. Στο σημείωμα με ενόχλησε το δουλικό αναμάσημα της άποψης του ΛΝΕΓ —ακόμα και οι συμφράσεις των παραδειγμάτων είναι οι ίδιες— χωρίς καμιά πρόσθετη έρευνα, καμιά φρέσκια ιδέα.

*Η προσωπική εμπειρία:*

Στη δεκαετία του 1960 και 1970 που γνώρισα εγώ τη λέξη ξέραμε (όσοι το ψάχναμε περισσότερο) ότι η αρχική σημασία της ήταν μπαγιάτικος και κλούβιος, αλλά κανένας δεν τη χρησιμοποιούσε με αυτή τη σημασία. (Παρέκβαση: είναι λίγο αστείο όταν γράφεται ότι έωλος _σημαίνει_ μπαγιάτικος τη στιγμή που πάει δεν ξέρω πόσος καιρός που η λέξη δεν έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί με αυτή τη σημασία!) Για μας η τρέχουσα σημασία ήταν επέκταση της παλιάς: τα έωλα επιχειρήματα και τα έωλα στοιχεία ήταν απλώς *σαθρά*. Η εξήγηση που δίναμε ήταν ότι το μπαγιάτικο είναι σάπιο και το σάπιο είναι σαθρό, δεν μπορείς να στηριχτείς επάνω του. Δεν ακολουθούσαμε το σκεπτικό που δίνει σήμερα το ΛΚΝ: «κυρίως ως χαρακτηρισμός επιχειρημάτων, σοφισμάτων κτλ. που είναι ξεπερασμένα και που κατά συνέπεια δεν έχουν ουσιαστικό περιεχόμενο, που είναι αβάσιμα». Δεν τη χρησιμοποιούσαμε με τη σημασία τού ξεπερασμένου ή του αηδιαστικού που βλέπουμε σε παλιότερα λεξικά και οπωσδήποτε όχι με τη σημασία «ευμετάβολος». Τα λεξικά δεν βοηθούσαν. Ο επίτομος Δημητράκος που είχα στο σχολείο έγραφε στο _έωλος_: «1 επί τροφών: παλαιός, μπαγιάτικος, αντίθ. φρέσκος. 2 Α επί πράξεων: παλαιός, απηρχαιωμένος, κ. συνεκδ. ανούσιος, αηδής. 3 επί προσ.: οκνηρός, άτολμος. 4 ο υποφέρων εκ μέθης της προτεραίας» — γνωρίζαμε όμως ότι τα λεξικά βρίσκονταν πολύ πίσω, δεν παρακολουθούσαν τη γλώσσα.

Τη μεταφορική σημασία του «ξεπερασμένου» (που δίνει το ΛΚΝ) είχαν και πολλά από τα παλαιότερα λεξικά που κατέγραφαν τις μεταφορικές σημασίες της λέξης, π.χ. (προσθέτω στις έρευνες του Σαραντάκου) στο λήμμα *έωλος* διαβάζω:

- στο ελληνογαλλικό του Planche (1817): […] réchauffé – rance – vieux, suranné ; hors d’usage.
- στο ελληνικό του Άνθιμου Γαζή (1835): παρά τοις νεωτέροις δε και αντί του, μάταιος, ανωφελής.
- στο ελληνογαλλικό του Σκαρλάτου Βυζάντιου (1892): passé, pourri, rechauffé (sic), suranné, vieux.
- στο ελληνογαλλικό του Ηπίτη (1908): […] (μεταφ.) παλαιός, τετριμμένος, usé, ée; κοινός, χυδαίος, banal, e (πληθ. banaux), trivial, e.
- στην ΜΕΕ του Δρανδάκη, μεταφορική σημασία: ανούσιος, αηδής: «έωλα σοφίσματα».
- στο ελληνοαγγλικό του Crighton (1960): stale, trite, commonplace.

Το *αίολος* (με πεζό) δεν το είχε ποτέ κανένα λεξικό, το *αιόλος* δεν το είχε κανένα νεότερο ώστε να κάνεις τον γλωσσοντετέκτιβ, το επίθετο *αίολος* δεν είχαμε δει να το χρησιμοποιεί κανείς. Δεν γνωρίζαμε πώς μπορεί να είχε χρησιμοποιήσει τον _έωλο_ ο Παπαδιαμάντης (βλ. σελίδα Σαραντάκου), βλέπαμε πώς χρησιμοποιούσαμε εμείς τη λέξη — θα μπορούσε να είναι μια εξέλιξη της τελευταίας εκείνης δεκαετίας, όπως έγινε αργότερα με την αναβίωση του _αειφόρου_. Δεν είχαμε το TLG ή τα σώματα εφημερίδων και παλαιών εκδόσεων στο διαδίκτυο· λειτουργούσαμε με τα «σώματα» που είχαν περάσει από τα μάτια μας.

Με τα δεδομένα εκείνων των χρόνων και αν θυμάμαι καλά, _*έωλος*_ σήμαινε και σημαίνει σαθρός. Ούτε ευμετάβολος ούτε ξεπερασμένος. Αξίζει να γίνει ένας έλεγχος των σωμάτων του δεύτερου μισού του 20ού αιώνα, της περιόδου πριν ξεφυτρώσει το φρούτο με το _αίολος_, να μελετηθούν οι συμφράσεις και να βγουν συμπεράσματα. Διότι, πραγματικά, όταν κυκλοφόρησε η άποψη για το _αίολος_, είπαμε «Τι είναι αυτό το φρούτο;», τι σχέση μπορούν να έχουν τα σάπια και τα σαθρά με τα έπεα πτερόεντα, τα γοργά, τα άστατα και ευμετάβολα; Ο _έωλος_ με τον _αιόλο_, που ποτέ πριν δεν είχαμε δει ούτε έτσι ούτε σαν _αίολο_.

Πάντως, αν πράγματι ολίσθησε η σημασία από τον ξεπερασμένο και τετριμμένο στον σαθρό, αυτό δεν έγινε κάτω από την επίδραση του _αίολου_ ή του _αιόλου_! Στο «δικό μου» λεξικό δεν υπάρχει νεοελληνικό επίθετο _αίολος_ ή _αιόλος_, μόνο ο θεός Αίολος με τον ασκό ή τους ασκούς του. Και το επίθετο _έωλος_ σημαίνει σαθρός, αβάσιμος, ανεδαφικός.

Το ίδιο με το «δικό μου» εσωτερικό λεξικό φαίνεται ότι χρησιμοποιούσαν όλοι πριν κυκλοφορήσει το ΛΝΕΓ και ας μην είχαν κανένα έντυπο λεξικό να τους βοηθήσει, να τους πει τη σημασία του _έωλος_ στις δικές μας μέρες. Πού υπάρχουν τα κείμενα με το _αίολος_; Ποια παραδείγματα του γραπτού λόγου έκαναν το ΛΝΕΓ να δημιουργήσει αυτό το λήμμα και να παρασύρει π.χ. το Ελληνογαλλικό του Κάουφμαν (δεν έχει λήμμα «έωλος», par Toutatis!), το «Το λέμε σωστά;», τον Μαρκαντωνάτο ή τον Παπαγεωργίου παραπάνω να αναπαρ(αγ)άγουν κάτι που κανείς μας δεν είχε δει ως to 1998; Αν το λήμμα δεν περιγράφει χρήση αλλά επιδιώκει να επιβάλει διόρθωση, πόσο βέβαιο είναι ότι η διόρθωση δεν είναι προς λάθος κατεύθυνση; Αν είναι απαραίτητο να *φτιάξουμε* ένα επίθετο _αίολος_ με τη σημασία άστατος και ευμετάβολος, σύμφωνοι* (με τον κίνδυνο να πουν οι κακές γλώσσες ότι οι ορθογραφίες κάποιων λεξικών είναι αίολες). Αφήστε όμως κάτω το *έωλος* με τη σημασία που το ξέρουμε και το χρησιμοποιούμε εμείς οι μεγαλύτεροι όλα αυτά τα χρόνια.

* Για την ακρίβεια, υπό την επιρροή του ΛΝΕΓ θα πρέπει να δημιουργηθεί λήμμα στα λεξικά της άλλης όχθης για να δείξει την καινοφανή χρήση... Πού να τα ξεπαστρέψεις τώρα πια τόσα νομιστεράκια;


----------



## nickel (Dec 19, 2009)

Συνέχεια στα παραπάνω:

Στο λήμμα *έωλος* του ΕΛΝΕΓ υπάρχουν οι παρακάτω σημασιολογικές παρατηρήσεις (αναπτύσσω τις βραχυγραφίες):
αρχική σημασία «μίας ημέρας, παλαιός, μπαγιάτικος» (ως αντίθετο του επιθέτου πρόσφατος) > ήδη αρχαία σημασία «απηρχαιωμένος, πεπαλαιωμένος, ξεπερασμένος» (μεταφορική σημασία κυρίως των ελληνιστικών χρόνων, Φίλωνος του Ιουδαίου _Περί των εν μέρει διαταγμάτων_ 2.46: _ὡς ἐπὶ παλαιοῖς καὶ ἑώλοις ἀμαυρὰν τὴν ἀντίληψιν ποιουμένης_· για επιχειρήματα και συλλογισμούς, Πορφυρίου _Περί αποχών_ 1.7: _ψυχροῖς καὶ ἄγαν ἑώλοις σοφισματίοις πεισθέντες_).​Σε πλαίσιο:
*έωλος*
Όπως προκύπτει από ελληνιστικά κείμενα, το επίθ. _*έωλος*_ συναντάται ήδη εκείνη την εποχή ως προσδιορισμός συλλογισμών, επιχειρημάτων και αρχών με τη σημασία «ξεπερασμένος, πεπαλαιωμένος», επομένως «άχρηστος, μάταιος, σαθρός» (πβ. Ευσεβίου του Παμφίλου, _Περί της εκκλησιαστικής θεολογίας_ 3.3: _πάντα ἀθρόως ἐκεῖνα ἕωλα καὶ μάταια καὶ περιττὰ_· Επιφανίου Κύπρου, _Κατά αιρέσεων_ 1.359: _τῶν ῥημάτων τῶν ἑώλων τε καὶ σαθρῶν παρ' αὐτοῖς κηρυττομένων_).​
Το λήμμα *έωλος* δεν υπάρχει καθόλου στο λεξικό Κριαρά. Στο Μείζον γράφει: που απόμεινε από την προηγούμενη μέρα, μπαγιάτικος | (μτφ.) αυτός που δεν αντέχει σε έλεγχο, δεν ευσταθεί: _έωλο επιχείρημα_.

Στην _Κιβωτό της νεοελληνικής γλώσσας_ του Γ. Σ. Πλακιά (Μαλλιάρης-Παιδεία, 2009) τα παραδείγματα είναι:
Το έωλο ψωμί δεν τρώγεται (μπαγιάτικο, μουχλιασμένο).
Οι κομουνιστικές ιδέες είναι πια έωλες (απαρχαιωμένες, ξεπερασμένες).
Χρησιμοποιεί έωλα επιχειρήματα για να στηρίξει τις απόψεις του (παλιά, φθαρμένα).

Στα νεότερα ελληνοαγγλικά μου λεξικά δεν λείπει μόνο το επίθετο _αίολος_ αλλά και το _έωλος_. Μόνο ο Κοραής δίνει: *έωλος* (λόγιο) – επιχείρημα, σόφισμα • αβάσιμος = unfounded, groundless.





Όπως ήδη ανέφερα, το Ελληνογαλλικό του Κάουφμαν αγνοεί το _έωλος_, αλλά έχει *αίολος* (à propos d'arguments, d'idées) mal étayé (-ée), mal fondé (-ée). Δηλαδή: αστήρικτος, αθεμελίωτος. (Τα συνώνυμα στο λήμμα _αίολος_ του ΛΝΕΓ.)

Από μια έρευνα για τους διάφορους τύπους του *έωλος* σε 4 εφημερίδες (Βήμα, Νέα, Καθημερινή, Ελευθεροτυπία, κάπου 400 παραδείγματα, βλ. συνημμένο PDF) συν ό,τι μου έδωσε το ilsp.gr, διαπίστωσα τα εξής:

Κυριαρχούν τα _έωλα επιχειρήματα_ και εκτός από αυτά έχουμε: _έωλους ισχυρισμούς, έωλα αξιώματα, νομικά έωλο, έωλες κατηγορίες_ και, σαν συνώνυμο τού «διάτρητος», _έωλα ντοκουμέντα, έωλα στοιχεία, έωλες καταθέσεις_ ή _αποκαλύψεις, έωλη διαδικασία_ κ.λπ.

Μερικές φορές το χρησιμοποιούν με τη σημασία του απροστάτευτου, μάλλον από σύγχυση με το _ευάλωτος_, π.χ. αλλά και χωρίς ν' αφήνει τα ίδια κείμενα θεωρητικά έωλα και απροστάτευτα | παραμένουν έωλα στην αυθαιρεσία των καταπατητών.

Πότε πότε είναι απλώς κακόσημο, αλλά απαιτείται φαντασία για να καταλάβεις με ποια ακριβώς σημασία χρησιμοποιείται.

Συμπερασματικά: δεν χρησιμοποιείται με τη σημασία «μπαγιάτικος». Συνήθως σημαίνει σαθρός, αβάσιμος, ανεδαφικός, αστήρικτος, αθεμελίωτος, αλλά δεν γίνεται σαφές αν αυτό συμβαίνει επειδή κάτι είναι ξεπερασμένο. Συνήθως όχι. Χρήσιμο λοιπόν είναι να εξηγούμε γιατί βαφτίσαμε κάτι «έωλο», αλλιώς αφήνουμε στον άλλο την ερμηνεία του.


ΥΓ. Οι γκουγκλιές στις εφημερίδες είναι ένα πολύ καλό πρόχειρο σώμα κειμένων. Δυστυχώς, με την πρακτική των τελευταίων μηνών να φιλοξενούν στις σελίδες τους και τα σχόλια αναγνωστών για τα άρθρα έχουν υπονομεύσει τη χρησιμότητα αυτή, αφού δεν μπορούμε πια να μιλάμε για τα «ελληνικά της εφημερίδας». Είναι πια «τα ελληνικά της εφημερίδας και κάποιων περαστικών».


----------



## Zazula (Nov 4, 2011)

Να προσθέσω κάποια λεξικά που λείπουν:

Ο Βοσταντζόγλου στο Αντιλεξικό του δεν έχει _αίολος / αιόλος _αλλά μόνο _έωλος _με τη σημασία "μπαγιάτικος (για τρόφιμα)" και "κλούβιος (για αβγά)".
Το _Πρωίας _(σώμα + συμπλήρωμα) δεν έχει _αίολος / αιόλος _αλλά μόνο _έωλος _με τις ίδιες σημασίες που προανέφερα.
Ο _Θησαυρός _του Γιοβάνη, όλως περιέργως, δεν έχει καθόλου το _έωλος _(έχει όμως την πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα λέξη _εωλοκρασία_), ενώ λημματογραφεί το (παροξύτονο) _αιόλος _με τέσσερις σημασίες: 1. αυτός που κινείται γρήγορα ή εύκολα, ευκίνητος, σβέλτος 2. ευμετάβλητος, ποικίλος 3. αστραφτερός 4. (μτφ) δόλιος, πανούργος, ραδιούργος. Ενδιαφέρον παρουσιάζει ο _αιολόστομος _"ασαφής, διφορούμενος (για χρησμούς)". Γενικά το α' συνθετικό _αιολο_- παραπέμπει το πολύ-πολύ σε πονηριά και/ή ασάφεια (πρβλ. _αιολομήτις_), όχι σε σαθρότητα ή στο αστήρικτο των επιχειρημάτων.


----------



## sarant (Nov 4, 2011)

Εδώ όμως "η παραίτηση θα άφηνε τη χώρα αίολη" στον τίτλο, αλλά έωλη στο κυρίως κείμενο.
http://www.tovima.gr/politics/article/?aid=428462&h1=true


----------



## Zazula (Nov 4, 2011)

...Χαρακτηριστικό τού πόσο ευμετάβλητα (δηλ. «αίολα») είναι τα πράγματα. :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 4, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Όταν κατέγραψα το σφάλμα, εδώ, έγραφε «αίολη» και στο ψαχνό, όπως το παρέθεσα, μαζί και με το «ότι έχει να πει». Έκτοτε διόρθωσαν και τα δύο — αλλά ξέχασαν τον τίτλο.


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2012)

Και, αφού γίνεται συζήτηση για την επιχειρηματολογία, να δούμε πού βρίσκονται τα ευρήματα:

*[URL="https://www.google.gr/search?q=%22%CE%B1%CE%AF%CE%BF%CE%BB%CE%BF+%CE%B5%CF%80%CE%B9%CF%87%CE%B5%CE%AF%CF%81%CE%B7%CE%BC%CE%B1%22&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a"]έωλο επιχείρημα[/URL]* : 7.970 γκουγκλιές
αίολο επιχείρημα : 496 γκουγκλιές


----------



## Zbeebz (Sep 22, 2012)

Τυχαία βρήκα αυτό το νήμα κι είπα να προσθέσω κι εγώ το κατιτίς μου.
Πράγματι τα λεξικά που χρησιμοποιούσα όσο πήγαινα σχολείο δεν είχαν καθόλου τη λέξη αίολος. Μόνο τον ευάερο θεό Αίολο ξέραμε.
Τα έωλα (=μπαγιάτικα) επιχειρήματα υπάρχουν ως κλισέ και στα αγγλικά: stale arguments.

Εγώ εξακολουθώ να υποψιάζομαι ως γεννήτορα του "αίολος" κάποιον ανορθόγραφο ξερόλα...


----------



## drazen (Sep 22, 2012)

Zbeebz said:


> Εγώ εξακολουθώ να υποψιάζομαι ως γεννήτορα του "αίολος" κάποιον ανορθόγραφο ξερόλα...


Πες τα, χρυσόστομε! Να βρίσκαμε και ποιος είναι... (Όχι για να τον "εκτελέσουμε", αλλά για να δούμε ποιες άλλες συμβολές του έχουν, αν έχουν, γδάρει την γλώσσα και την μνήμη μας.)


----------



## MelidonisM (Sep 22, 2012)

drazen said:


> Πες τα, χρυσόστομε! Να βρίσκαμε και ποιος είναι... (Όχι για να τον "εκτελέσουμε", αλλά για να δούμε ποιες άλλες συμβολές του έχουν, αν έχουν, γδάρει την γλώσσα και την μνήμη μας.)


:laugh:*αίολος*, -η, -ο (λόγ) αυτός που εύκολα μπορεί να ανατραπεί λογικά και κατά συνέπεια δεν είναι αξιόπιστος: με αίολες υποσχέσεις και λόγια δεν λύνονται τα προβλήματα || όλα τα επιχειρήματα του αποδείχθηκαν αίολα δεν έπεισε κανέναν ΣΥΝ αστήρικτος, αθεμελίωτος [ΕΤΥΜ < αρχ. αίολος - «ταχύς - ευμετάβλητος, άστατος», με επίδραση τού κύρ ον. Αίολος ως προς τον αναβιβασμό τού τόνου στην προπαραλήγουσα: αίόλος > αΐολος. Βλ. κ. Αιολείς]. Λεξικό της Νέας Ελληνικής Γλώσσας *Γεωργίου Μπαμπινιώτη* 
http://www.translatum.gr/forum/index.php?topic=214199.0#ixzz27Cj5FgOC


----------



## drazen (Sep 22, 2012)

Εντάξει, παραιτούμαι, αλλά δεν πείστηκα. Όχι για την ύπαρξη του "αίολος", αλλά για την λογική της πρώτης του συγκαιρινής χρήσης. Είναι εύκολο να ανατρέχουμε στα (αρχαιο)ελληνικά λεξικά και να ανασύρουμε λέξεις παροπλισμένες από αιώνες. Η επιχειρηματολογία του Ναυτίλου, αντιθέτως, με πείθει.


----------



## Themis (Sep 22, 2012)

- Τ' άφησες το πεπόνι έξω απ' το ψυγείο και δεν τρώγεται πια. Είναι εντελώς έωλο. Είδες πόσο τσαπατσούλης είσαι;
- Τσαπατσούλης εγώ; Μέχρι χτες ακόμα μ' έλεγες νοικοκύρη. Λίγο αίολη μου φαίνεσαι τελευταία.
Πόσες χιλιάδες φορές δεν έχουμε ακούσει στη ζωή μας τέτοιους διαλόγους...


----------



## drazen (Sep 22, 2012)

Themis said:


> - Τ' άφησες το πεπόνι έξω απ' το ψυγείο και δεν τρώγεται πια. Είναι εντελώς έωλο. Είδες πόσο τσαπατσούλης είσαι;
> - Τσαπατσούλης εγώ; Μέχρι χτες ακόμα μ' έλεγες νοικοκύρη. Λίγο αίολη μου φαίνεσαι τελευταία.
> Πόσες χιλιάδες φορές δεν έχουμε ακούσει στη ζωή μας τέτοιους διαλόγους...


:lol:


----------



## sarant (Sep 22, 2012)

Εγώ πάντως εξακολουθώ να μην έχω συναντήσει (παρά το ότι έψαξα) το αίολος σε παλιά κείμενα. (Εδώ βέβαια τα ψαχτήρια των εφημερίδων δεν βολεύουν γιατί βγάζουν την οδό και τους ασκούς του Αιόλου).


----------



## MelidonisM (Sep 22, 2012)

Αν και δεν είναι της καθομιλουμένης ταιριάζουν σε λογοπαίγνια:

Πού χάθηκε ο έωλος Κεντέρης;

Μεγάλη έκπληξη απόψε στο κύπελλο μπάσκετ. Ο ΠΑΟΚ στα Τρίκαλα έμεινε αίολος· προτιμήθηκε το "σκοτώθηκε" στα (δυο) στενά. (μόλις είδα ότι ο Αίολος Τρικάλων τούτο το μήνα μετονομάστηκε σε Trikala BC...
έωλος ο Αίολος...)


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2013)

Να συγχαρώ το Εννοιόλεξο, όπου βλέπω ότι δεν υπάρχει _αίολος_ (μόνο _Αίολος_, «ο θεός του ανέμου στη μυθολογία») και ο *έωλος* έχει σαν συνώνυμα τα παρακάτω:

αβάσιστος
αθεμελίωτος
αθεμέλιωτος
ανυπόστατος
αστήρικτος
αστήριχτος
ασύστατος: _ασύστατες κατηγορίες_
έωλος
σαθρός
στον αέρα
αυθαίρετος


----------



## Zazula (Jun 3, 2015)

ΧΛΝΓ:
*αίολος*, ο, η (εσφαλμ.) βλ. *έωλος*
*έωλος*, η/ος, ο (απαιτ. λεξιλόγ.) (εσφαλμ.) αίολος: αβάσιμος, αστήρικτος [...]


----------



## Zazula (Jun 3, 2015)

Το ΛΠΑΛ λημματογραφεί μόνον το *αίολος *(το _έωλος _δεν το έχει ούτε με παραπομπή «βλ.»)· γράφει μεν ότι η συνήθης ορθογραφία είναι _έωλος _αλλά όλο το λήμμα αναφέρει μόνο το _αίολος_. Στις ετυμολογικές πληροφορίες δίνεται για έτυμον το επίθ. _αιόλος_, αλλά κατόπιν σε πλαίσιο περιγράφεται το γεγονός ότι η σύνδεση αυτή δεν είναι βέβαιη.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 5, 2015)

Καταγράφω μια χρήση του _αίολος _σε έργο τρίτου συγγραφέα (και μάλιστα του ΑΠΘ / Ιδρ. Τριανταφυλλίδη): «[...] μπορεί να συσχετίζεται επίσης με το ελλ. _δούλος _(*_dos-e-__l__o-_), αλλά η σύνδεση είναι αμφίβολης εγκυρότητας και παραμένει *αίολη*.» (Γεώργιος Κ. Γιαννάκης, _Ιστορική γλωσσολογία και φιλολογία_, ΙΝΣ 2011, σελ. 201)


----------



## daeman (Dec 27, 2016)

...
Ψάχνοντας τις προάλλες μήπως είχαμε κάποτε λέξη για το hangover —αφού σκέφτηκα ότι με τόσα συμπόσια οι αρχαίοι ημών, δεν μπορεί, θα είχαν λέξη για να πουν αυτό που ένιωθαν την επομένη, δεν θα περίμεναν τ' αμερικανάκια— άνοιξα και το 15τομο του Δημητράκου. Και βρήκα την *εωλοκρασία *για το hangover και τον *έωλο *για το hungover:











Παραείναι χτεσινά μεν, πολυκαιρισμένα, υπαρκτά δε, επαρκώς χρησιμοποιημένα.


Με την ευκαιρία, ιδού και το πλήρες λήμμα για τον *έωλο*, μαζί με την *εωλοκρασία*, το ρήμα *εωλίζω*_, τον_* εωλισμό *και τον _*εωλονεκρό*, _τα οποία ενισχύουν πολλαπλά την πρώτη ανάρτηση του νήματος:










Μετά απ' όλα αυτά, τον αίολο τον πήρε ο αέρας. Gone with the wind.


----------



## Earion (Dec 27, 2016)

Ωραίο, Daeman! Και δεν πειράζει καθόλου που είναι χτεσινά και παλιοκαιρισμένα. Όταν φτιαχνόταν η λέξη _λεωφορείο_, ποιος καταλάβαινε τι θα πει *λεώς*; Ποιος ήξερε τι θα πει *σορός* προτού αρχίσουν να τη χρησιμοποιούν οι δημοσιογράφοι;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 29, 2021)

Πρόσφατα έτυχε να επισημάνω σε φίλο κάτι που θεώρησα ξεκάθαρο ορθογραφικό λάθος: τη χρήση της λέξης "αίολος" με τη σημασία "αβάσιμος". Το εσωτερικό λεξικό μου, όπως και αυτό του Νίκελ, θεωρούσε απολύτως δεδομένο ότι υπάρχει μόνο η λέξη "έωλος" με αυτή τη γραφή, τη σημασία και τη χρήση. Ούτε που είχα πάρει είδηση ότι κάποιοι έχουν άλλη άποψη και ότι ήδη αρκετός κόσμος χρησιμοποιεί και το αίολος.

Ας μου συγχωρεθεί που θα πω τη γνώμη μου, παρά το γεγονός ότι δεν έχω τα τυπικά προσόντα για να εκφέρω άποψη, δεν είμαι φιλόλογος ούτε γλωσσολόγος, μια απλή μεταφράστρια είμαι, αλλά έχω και είχα πάντα καλό αισθητήριο στην ορθογραφία (που μάλλον σημαίνει ότι διαβάζω πολύ και ότι αποτυπώνω και συγκρατώ τη γραφή αυτών που διαβάζω). Η ετυμολόγηση από το "αιόλος" και η άποψη ότι "θα έπρεπε" να γράφεται "αίολος" μου φαίνεται μια μεγάλη μπαρούφα - ή για να το πω αλλιώς, τελείως έωλη.  Θεωρώ πολύ πιθανότερο ο συσχετισμός να οφείλεται αποκλειστικά και μόνο στην ατυχή και επιπόλαιη φαινομενική συγγένεια των εννοιών (έωλος = σαθρός, αβάσιμος, αστήρικτος = όσα παίρνει ο άνεμος = όσα παίρνει ο Αίολος)  .

Τόσα χρόνια, τόσες δεκαετίες, σε τόσα κείμενα, "έωλος" γράφαμε. Ποτέ μου δεν είχα δει άλλη γραφή. Εξάλλου, μια χαρά ταιριάζει η ετυμολόγηση από το "μπαγιάτικος" στο "σαθρός" και στο "αβάσιμος", "αστήρικτος", "ασταθής". Γιατί τώρα ξαφνικά πρέπει να μαγειρέψουμε περίεργες ετυμολογήσεις, που όπως βλέπω δεν δικαιολογούνται ούτε από τη χρήση της λέξης μέσα στους αιώνες όπως αυτή φαίνεται από το σώμα κειμένων, δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω.

Αλλά καθένας με τα γούστα του. Εγώ έωλος έγραφα μια ζωή, έωλος θα εξακολουθήσω να γράφω, διότι δεν με έπεισαν τα επιχειρήματα. Και για να μη νομίζετε ότι έχω κολλημένο μυαλό, σας πληροφορώ ότι ενώ μια ζωή έγραφα "ορθοπεδικός" και το θεωρούσα σωστό έτσι, όταν πληροφορήθηκα (σε αρκετά μεγάλη ηλικία) ποια είναι η ετυμολογία της λέξης, δέχτηκα ότι το σωστό ετυμολογικά είναι το "ορθοπαιδικός" όσο κι αν μας ξενίζει η ετυμολόγηση από το "παιδί" και άλλαξα τον τρόπο που το έγραφα.

Να προσθέσω ωστόσο ότι δέχτηκα επίσης και τις επιλογές της Ελληνικής Εταιρείας Χειρουργικής Ορθοπαιδικής & Τραυματολογίας καθώς και πολλών ακόμη ορθοπαιδικών, που δέχτηκαν την επαναφορά της ετυμολογικά ορθής γραφής. Διότι εκτός από την ετυμολόγηση, η χρήση παίζει επίσης τον ρόλο της. Που σημαίνει ότι αν το πανελλήνιο αρχίσει να γράφει "αίολος" θα το δεχτώ ως _εναλλακτική _του "έωλος" (το οποίο ωστόσο θα εξακολουθήσω να χρησιμοποιώ αποκλειστικά). Μέχρι τότε όμως, να με συγχωρούν οι ευφάνταστοι μελετητές της γλώσσας, αλλά δεν το δέχομαι.


----------



## anepipsogos (Jan 31, 2021)

O Babis στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση προκάλεσε τρικυμία από το τίποτα...
Λάθος του


----------



## Inachus (Feb 8, 2021)

Ενδιαφέρον έχει και η άποψη του Ν.Δ. Τριανταφυλλόπουλου (ιστολόγιο Γ. Η. Χάρη).

Γιάννης Η. Χάρης: γιορταστικό μενού Μπαμπινιώτη, δεύτερο πιάτο (yannisharis.blogspot.com)


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2021)

Ενδιαφέρον. Το προσθέτω κι εδώ για να μην το ψάχνουμε αργότερα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 12, 2021)

anepipsogos said:


> O Babis στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση προκάλεσε τρικυμία από το τίποτα...
> Λάθος του


Και νομίζω ότι αυτό έπιασε, επειδή είναι μια λέξη που δεν χρησιμοποιείται συχνά - σε αντίθεση με το αγόρι, το τσιρότο κ.ά. - και πολύς κόσμος δεν έχει αίσθηση του πώς γράφεται. Οπότε οι περισσότεροι εύκολα δέχονται μια άλλη γραφή, ενώ ορισμένοι ανοίγουν και λεξικό για να την αναζητήσουν και φυσικά εμπιστεύονται αυτό που θα διαβάσουν στο λεξικό.


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2022)

Από σημερινό χαιρετισμό της προέδρου της Δημοκρατίας:

*η τουρκική προκλητικότητα εντείνεται διατυπώνοντας έωλους και αστήρικτους ισχυρισμούς και αμφισβητώντας την κυριαρχία και τα κυριαρχικά δικαιώματα της χώρας μας*






Χαιρετισμός στο 4ο Συμπόσιο Διεθνούς Δικαίου και Διεθνούς Πολιτικής για το Αιγαίο και την Ανατολική Μεσόγειο – Προεδρία της Ελληνικής Δημοκρατίας







www.presidency.gr


----------



## pontios (Sep 14, 2022)

nickel said:


> Από σημερινό χαιρετισμό της προέδρου της Δημοκρατίας:
> 
> *η τουρκική προκλητικότητα εντείνεται διατυπώνοντας έωλους και αστήρικτους ισχυρισμούς και αμφισβητώντας την κυριαρχία και τα κυριαρχικά δικαιώματα της χώρας μας*
> 
> ...


... το εωλος εδώ μπορει να χρησιμοποιείται σωστά, με την έννοια ... these are stale, tired-old arguments that are past their use-by dates;


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2022)

Η σημασία έωλος = μπαγιάτικος / stale δεν είναι σωστή *σήμερα*. Και, μεταφορικά, το «έωλος» δεν σήμαινε και δεν σημαίνει «μπαγιάτικος, μουχλιασμένος, τετριμμένος», αλλά «σαθρός, αθεμελίωτος, αβάσιμος». Με αυτή τη σημασία χρησιμοποιήθηκε στον προεδρικό λόγο.


----------



## pontios (Sep 14, 2022)

... αν όντως χρησιμοποιήθηκε με αυτή τη σημασία στον προεδρικό λόγο (and I'm not doubting you), τοτε, ο "*έωλος*" (= untenable, baseless) και ο "*αστήρικτος*" (=untenable, baseless, more or less)* ισχυρισμός* θα μου ακουγόταν σαν ταυτολογία;
Ο προεδρικος λόγος χρειάζεται δουλειά!


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2022)

pontios said:


> ο "*έωλος*" (= untenable, baseless) και ο "*αστήρικτος*" (=untenable, baseless, more or less)* ισχυρισμός* θα μου ακουγόταν σαν ταυτολογία;


Είναι. Οι λέξεις είναι συνώνυμα. Προφανώς έτσι εξυπηρετείται η λογική «βάλε κι ένα απλούστερο συνώνυμο μαζί, μην αναρωτιέται ο κόσμος τι γυρεύει εδώ ο Αίολος».


----------



## anepipsogos (Sep 14, 2022)

Αν εξυπονοήσουμε το "έωλος' ως "ανούσιος", θαρρώ πως διαφεύγουμε την ταυτολογία στο εν λόγω παράθεμα


----------



## SBE (Sep 14, 2022)

pontios said:


> ... αν όντως χρησιμοποιήθηκε με αυτή τη σημασία στον προεδρικό λόγο (and I'm not doubting you), τοτε, ο "*έωλος*" (= untenable, baseless) και ο "*αστήρικτος*" (=untenable, baseless, more or less)* ισχυρισμός* θα μου ακουγόταν σαν ταυτολογία;
> Ο προεδρικος λόγος χρειάζεται δουλειά!


Είναι σαν το aid and abet των αγγλόφωνων, και πολλές άλλες τέτοιες εκφράσεις.


----------



## cougr (Sep 14, 2022)

Or more to the point, σαν το "untenable and unsupported" όπου το "untenable" θα μπορούσε να αντικατασταθεί από ένα από τα πολλαπλά συνώνυμα του.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 14, 2022)

SBE said:


> Είναι σαν το aid and abet των αγγλόφωνων, και πολλές άλλες τέτοιες εκφράσεις.


Απ' ό,τι θυμάμαι, σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις χρησιμοποιούσαν συνήθως μία νορμανδική και μία αγγλοσαξονική λέξη, για να καταλαβαίνουν όλοι: και η ανώτερη τάξη που κατείχε την εξουσία και ο λαός που δεν μιλούσε τη γλώσσα της. Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση όμως, είναι και οι δύο λέξεις λατινογενείς.


----------



## pontios (Sep 15, 2022)

... unsupported, flimsy, untenable are all semantically related.
"aid and abet" is a legal term which covers all aspects of assisting (which is closer to "aiding") and inciting/encouraging (which is closer to "abetting", I think) a crime.
We can look it up, anyway.


----------



## pontios (Sep 15, 2022)

anepipsogos said:


> Αν εξυπονοήσουμε το "έωλος' ως "ανούσιος", θαρρώ πως διαφεύγουμε την ταυτολογία στο εν λόγω παράθεμα



Αν με λίγη νοητική ευστροφία, εκλαμβάνεται το έωλος ως "ανούσιος," τότε, ναι.

Ανούσιο = unsubstantial (insubstantial?), immaterial, thin (like the Aeolian/Eolian wind, I suppose) ... having no factual basis.

Weak, lame, flimsy arguments that don't hold up, that are not based on fact.


----------



## pontios (Sep 15, 2022)

Probably not, anepipsogos?


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2022)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, το (εξαντλημένο πια) ελληνοαγγλικό λεξικό Κοραής έχει μια απλή εγγραφή, που δεν κάνει καμιά μνεία της παλαιότερης σημασίας:

*έωλος *['eoλos] επίθ -η/-ος,-ο/-ον​(λόγιο) επιχείρημα, σόφισμα • αβάσιμος = unfounded, groundless​ 
Προφανώς, δίπλα στα unfounded, groundless μπορεί να προσθέσει κανείς αγγλικά συνώνυμα των unfounded, groundless. Όχι όμως να προσθέσει σημασίες που δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχουν.


----------



## anepipsogos (Sep 15, 2022)

Ο Δημητράκος μάς δίνει το "ανούσιος", ο δε Ζηκίδης προσθέτει "μάταιος", "ανωφελής"


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2022)

anepipsogos said:


> Ο Δημητράκος μάς δίνει το "ανούσιος", ο δε Ζηκίδης προσθέτει "μάταιος", "ανωφελής"


Για τον Ζηκίδη δεν ξέρω, ανεπίψογε (μα ποια έκδοση είναι αυτή;), αλλά η σημασία στον Δημητράκο χαρακτηρίζεται ως Α (στο επίτομο) και τα παραδείγματα στο πολύτομο κάνουν φανερό ότι πρόκειται για χρήση της αρχαίας ενώ αμέσως δίπλα έχουμε το αταίριαστο συνώνυμο «αηδής». Η σημασία με την οποία χρησιμοποιείται στα χρόνια που διαβάζω εγώ εφημερίδες και λογοτεχνία δεν είχε μπει στα παλιά λεξικά (π.χ. Πρωίας, Σταματάκο).

Στο απόσπασμα από το λήμμα _έωλος_ του μεγάλου Δημητράκου έχει ίσως ενδιαφέρον το παράδειγμα «εώλοις σοφισματίοις» από το _Περὶ ἀποχῆς ἐμψύχων_ του Πορφύριου. Σε μια αγγλική μετάφρασή του πάντως, διαβάζω «persuaded by stale and entirely outdated sophisms».


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2022)

Και να η συνέχεια αυτής της χρήσης:

*έωλος -η -ο* [éolos] Ε5 *:* (λόγ.) κυρίως ως χαρακτηρισμός επιχειρημάτων, σοφισμάτων κτλ. που είναι ξεπερασμένα και που κατά συνέπεια δεν έχουν ουσιαστικό περιεχόμενο, που είναι αβάσιμα. 
[λόγ. < αρχ. _ἕωλος_ (αρχική σημ.: 'μπαγιάτικος΄)]





Παράλληλη αναζήτηση







www.greek-language.gr


----------



## anepipsogos (Sep 15, 2022)

nickel said:


> Για τον Ζηκίδη δεν ξέρω, ανεπίψογε (μα ποια έκδοση είναι αυτή;)


Γεωργίου Ζηκίδου "Λεξικόν ορθογραφικόν και χρηστικόν της ελληνικής γλώσσης"
(α΄ έκδοση 1899. Εγώ έχω την έκτη βελτιωμένη έκδοση 1941)


----------

